# debating on a new bit



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm debating getting a new bit for my mini donk. He HATES the jointed snaffel & currently is doing well in a straight bar liverpool, but to me, it seems a bit heavy & I'm wanting something a little more refined. I'm currently looking at either a liverpool mullen mouth, a liverpool arch mouth or a liverpool low port. Sugestions?? These are the ones I'm considering http://iowavalleycarriage.com/catalog/29


----------



## CowgirlLove (Feb 1, 2014)

personally... im not a fan of the liverpool bits... but i do like a nice jointed snaffle. If i had to choose though... i would definatly go with an arch mouth liverpool


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If a liverpool is to heavy what about a *half cheek mullen mouth?*

Miniature or Pony Half Cheek Mullen Mouth with German Silver | Iowa Valley Carriage

Miniature or Pony Half Cheek Mullen | Iowa Valley Carriage


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess I have stayed with the liverpool because that what I was taught to use. Now I have to rethink things even more!! LOL


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The half cheeks are perfectly acceptable, even for showing, and much lighter.
I even think they look better on a little equine, some bits look so big on the little guys.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

As usually, Taffy, you are so much better at knowing what's best! and those bits are less expensive also!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I just placed my order for the half cheek mullen mouth with the German silver


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

littrella said:


> As usually, Taffy, you are so much better at knowing what's best! and those bits are less expensive also!


Well Thanks!! :grin:


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Taffy, I'm really leaning towards taking a 4 day weekend (when the weather is nice) & hidding out in Missouri (hint, hint) LOL


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

littrella said:


> Taffy, I'm really leaning towards taking a 4 day weekend (when the weather is nice) & hidding out in Missouri (hint, hint) LOL


Any time!! I PM'ed you.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

dang, wish I'd seen this earlier! I sold Sour and now have multiple bits and bridles just sitting around. Would have sent you my german silver mullen mouth! Oh well, they're cheap  Danee will probably like it if he doesn't like the jointed bits. Sour never did earlier, and actually did better with no joint and a little tongue relief in her bits. If he still doesn't like it though, you might consider a double jointed dog bone style. No nutcracker effect, but it wiggled around a little unlike the mullen.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Endiku said:


> dang, wish I'd seen this earlier! I sold Sour and now have multiple bits and bridles just sitting around. Would have sent you my german silver mullen mouth! Oh well, they're cheap  Danee will probably like it if he doesn't like the jointed bits. Sour never did earlier, and actually did better with no joint and a little tongue relief in her bits. If he still doesn't like it though, you might consider a double jointed dog bone style. No nutcracker effect, but it wiggled around a little unlike the mullen.


My Dear Endiku!!!! I still have to buy stuff for Molly!!!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Hit me up girl!  I have a nice bridle and a couple of different bits- mostly single jointed though since Sour didn't like them, but I was too lazy to go out and sell them. 3.5" and size B bridles. Do mini donkeys need a different size or shape of bridle from mini horses? I honestly have no clue o.o


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Endiku said:


> dang, wish I'd seen this earlier! I sold Sour and now have multiple bits and bridles just sitting around. Would have sent you my german silver mullen mouth! Oh well, they're cheap  Danee will probably like it if he doesn't like the jointed bits. Sour never did earlier, and actually did better with no joint and a little tongue relief in her bits. If he still doesn't like it though, you might consider a double jointed dog bone style. No nutcracker effect, but it wiggled around a little unlike the mullen.



You SOLD Sour???????


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Not a happy camper right now. USPS tracking said my new bit was delivered yesterday. Problem is, I have no idea where they delivered it, but it wasn't here!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^o.o Nothing more frustrating than that... Hopefully it gets rerouted to the correct place!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Happy dance!!! Not sure who's mailbox it ended up in, but they stuck it back in MY mailbox today!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

littrella said:


> Happy dance!!! Not sure who's mailbox it ended up in, but they stuck it back in MY mailbox today!!!


Yippy! We need to know how he likes it! Of Course cute photos would be best!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

As soon as it warms up! it -10 windchills here again


----------

